# Freilaufrolle zum Feedern



## UMK (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

als Rute fische ich am Rhein die Zammataro Ultra Heavy Feeder, bislang mit einer Mitchell Avocet Brandungsrolle, 6000er Größe. Hauptschnur ist zumeist eine 10er Fireline Crystal mit entsprechender Schlagschnur. 

Die Kombination hat die Saison über ganz gut funktioniert, zum Ende hin hat die Rolle aber geschwächelt. Ersatzweise habe ich dann eine Shimano US Baitrunner (4500er Größe) drangehangen, die in Punkto Stabilität der Brandungsrolle deutlich überlegen ist. Allerdings hat die Shimano mit feinen Geflechten aufwickeltechnisch bekanntermaßen Probleme.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wie man die Schnurverlegung auf einer Shimano US Baitrunner verbessern kann? Mir hat mal jemand erzählt, dass es da spezielle Unterlegscheiben geben soll. Leider habe ich solche Scheiben bislang nicht gefunden.

2. Wenn ich ggf. eine neue Rolle zum Feedern kaufe, sollte diese auf jeden Fall einen Freilauf haben, gut auch sehr dünne geflochtene Schnur aufwickeln können und den Wumms mit 250 Gramm schweren Futterkörben schadlos überstehen. Wenn irgend möglich mit einer flachen und einer tiefen Spule, damit man zwischen Geflecht und Mono wechseln kann. Praktisch erprobte Tipps sind herzlich willkommen.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## de la kruse (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Hi, Habe auf meine zwei team daiwa hf 2 ruten ne shimano baitranner 2500 dl fa , absolut  gute rollen , haben auch bis jetzt alles ausgehalten . Die gibs auch in der 4000 größe und kosten auch nicht viel . Also ich bin begeistert . mfg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Du kannst dir ja mal die DAM Quick SLR xxx FS ansehen. Die hole ich zum feedern im Rhein.

xxx  --> setze 470, 560, 570 oder 870 ein

Gibts im Moment teilweise im Ausverkauf für ~ 40-60€


----------



## klappe (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...p?cPath=775_25_1031_31_2663&products_id=48283


----------



## m-spec (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*



de la kruse schrieb:


> Hi, Habe auf meine zwei team daiwa hf 2 ruten ne shimano baitranner 2500 dl fa , absolut  gute rollen , haben auch bis jetzt alles ausgehalten . Die gibs auch in der 4000 größe und kosten auch nicht viel . Also ich bin begeistert . mfg



Du empfiehlst allen Ernstes eine 2500/4000 ér Rolle für Korbgewichte bis 250 gr.? #d  Die Rollen sind dabei schneller gar als einem lieb ist...

@ UMK

Das größte Problem wird sein eine Freilaufrolle in der benötigten Größe zu bekommen die dünne Schnüre sauber spult. Der Spulenhub ist für solche Durchmesser einfach nicht ausgelegt und wird nie ein perfektes Wickelbild liefern. Bei Shimano gibt/gab es Rollen die einen Freilaufkonverter hatten der in Kombination mit der Frontbremse läuft. Das sind Rollen die fürs Karpfenfischen gedacht sind. Da würde ich mich mal umschauen.


----------



## UMK (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Hallo zusammen,

besten Dank für die Tipps. Ich tendiere momentan in Richtung Feedermaster 9600, da es die jetzt mit Freilauf gibt. Mal schauen, ob morgen das nötige Kleingeld unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt.

Viele Grüße und frohes Fest
Uli

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Freilauf/Balzer-Feedermaster-9600-BR


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*



UMK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> besten Dank für die Tipps. Ich tendiere momentan in Richtung Feedermaster 9600, da es die jetzt mit Freilauf gibt. Mal schauen, ob morgen das nötige Kleingeld unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt.
> 
> ...



Sicher 'ne nette Rolle, zumal die letzten Feederrollen von Balzer(die in Zusammenarbeit mit Zammataro entwickelt wurden) auch gut waren.
Hat aber einen Schönheitsfehler, angesichts deines Verwendungszwecks:
Was willst du mit einer Rolle, die nur ein Schnurfassungsvermögen von 200 Meter 0,10mm Schnur(mono) hat, wenn du mit fireline fischen willst(die 0,10mm hat real bestimmt ~0,20mm) und Körbe bis 250 Gramm zum Einsatz kommen sollen?#c|kopfkrat#c
Das kannst du doch knicken und abheften!#d


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Es gibt da zwei Spulen zu - ist vllt. ein Fehler beim Eingeben der Schnurfassungen.
Ruf mal beim Bode an, die können dir das sagen!


----------



## UMK (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Hy Sensitivfischer,

schon richtig, aber 200 m mit 0,10er reichen zunächst einmal. Mehr geflochtene Schnur lag bislang auch nicht auf meiner alten Mitchell. Die ist zwar noch reichlich unterfüttert, aber die Reserve habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Dazu kommt ja die zweite beiliegende Spule, die an sich für Monoschnüre ist und eine deutlich höhere Kapazität hat. 

Aber wie gesagt, noch ist die Suche nicht abgeschlossen. 

Viele Grüße Uli


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...50335&osCsid=b35822e5054ff0e57a20a7a9066f903f

sollte dann wirklich reichen. #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...50335&osCsid=b35822e5054ff0e57a20a7a9066f903f
> 
> sollte dann wirklich reichen. #6
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ja, das wäre eine vernünftige Lösung, das würde wirklich reichen.
Aber bei nur 200 Meter 0,10mm Schnur, wie bei der Standardspule angegeben, das wäre bestimmt knapp. Ich meine die mit 0,10mm angegebene Fireline und viele andere Geflechtschnüre fallen so dick aus, dass du froh sein musst, wenn du 100 Meter drauf bekommst.

Was das Modell und Marke angeht, würde ich bei Browning oder eben genau dieser Balzer Feedermaster 9600BR hängen bleiben, denn:
Cormoran = indiskutabel
Spro = fällt mir keine Feeder mit Freilauf ein
Daiwa = fällt mir keine Feeder mit Freilauf ein
Shimano = fällt mir keine Feeder mit Freilauf ein
DAM = bei Rollen mittlerweile beinnahe generell indiskutabel, bald Cormoranniveau erreicht
Penn = fällt mir keine Feeder mit Freilauf ein
Zebco/Quantum = bei Rollen auch nicht mehr zu empfehlen
Drennan = bei Matchrollen mit Heckbremse okay, hat glaube keine Feeder mit freilauf im Programm
Okuma = fällt mir keine Feeder mit Freilauf ein
Fox = bei Rollen überwiegend indiskutabel


----------



## BarbenMeister (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Feedern*

Ich habe mir die Shimano 4000D zugelegt, nachdem ich diesen Testbericht gelesen hatte: Test Shimano 4000D

Bin sehr zufrieden!

Beste Grüße

BarbenMeister


----------

